

Soviet Armored Military Vehicles for Sale - sssilver
http://www.sovietarmor.com/for_sale.html

======
staunch
I'm saving up for a U.S. Coast Guard cutter.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USCGC_Hamilton_(WHEC-715)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USCGC_Hamilton_\(WHEC-715\))

If the Philippines can buy them for a few million I think a U.S. citizen
should be able to. Never liked Yachts but I need an armored boat in my life.
Mostly for trips to Japan.

~~~
allegory
They had something very similar to that moored on the Thames estuary near
London (UK) and it was about £400,000. Less than a decent house around here!

I genuine considered it for a bit but the wife wasn't impressed when I told
her the fuel tank took £22,000 to fill up :)

------
iancarroll
[http://www.sovietarmor.com/catalog/armored/mi_24.html](http://www.sovietarmor.com/catalog/armored/mi_24.html)

If only...

~~~
anigbrowl
Yeah I went there straight away too...I don't know why, I have a thing for
that helicopter even though I'm not into militaria. I'm fighting off the
temptation to purchase a large remote control kit now.

------
dmix
Note the pictures of the real products for sale don't always look like the
flashy ones at the top:

[http://www.sovietarmor.com/catalog/armored/wla_42.html](http://www.sovietarmor.com/catalog/armored/wla_42.html)

------
tonteldoos
$700k for an MI-24 seems like a bargain. I like how the link for technical
specifications goes to wikipedia...

~~~
Tloewald
I wonder if it's the version with the star over its most vulnerable spot or
not. (Later models put armor-plate over that spot.)

~~~
tonteldoos
They do say that it's for civilian or museum use only, so my money is on the
one without the armour plating ;) Having said that, if it does have the armour
plating...what's the resale value for titanium nowadays?

~~~
dm2
half inch, 12" by 12" for $360 from Amazon:
[http://www.amazonsupply.com/dp/B00CNM793E](http://www.amazonsupply.com/dp/B00CNM793E)
(Grade 2)

They also have up to 4 inch thick 12x36 inch plate (only $8,000) and several
other dimensions of sheets and rods:
[http://www.amazonsupply.com/dp/B00MB366WA](http://www.amazonsupply.com/dp/B00MB366WA)
(Grade 5, higher strength alloy)

Free shipping, no customs, brand new.

I can't imagine how difficult customs would be when importing old military
equipment from Russia.

~~~
sssilver
These actually seem to be coming from Ukraine.

------
jjindev
Went camping this week. Left my Prius behind, took my girlfriend's 4x4 up the
forest service road to the campground ... found 3 Prius there ahead of me.

We need less car than we think we do.

~~~
wmeredith
>> Car makers call it "contingency anxiety," the urge to buy a mechanically
overqualified vehicle because maybe, once in a blue moon—or a hurricane on a
high tide—the car buyer might need the extra functionality. The personal-use
pickup market is a creature of contingency anxiety. After all, once a year,
you need to bring home a Christmas tree.

Source:
[http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB1000142412788732443980...](http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424127887324439804578105270554653446)

Full disclosure: I drive my daughter to Montessori school every morning in
Jeep Wrangler Rubicon.

~~~
padobson
I have a GMC Canyon that sits in the garage next to our Prius. I bought it a
year before the Prius, but it has about half the mileage on it.

That said, I generally find myself having to move something big once a week
during the summer months for landscaping, remodelling, maintenance, play, etc,
and those are the times when I find my pickup to be indispensable.

Maybe when relayrides is more ubiquitous, I'll rethink the truck, but right
now it's a luxury at about $17k.

~~~
Turing_Machine
Lowes and Home Depot have by-the-hour pickup truck rental in many locations.

UHaul is always an option, too.

------
dzink
There was a collector in the Palo Alto area who had stashed up three large
warehouses full of tanks. The warehouses were open as a museum until recently.
He had acquired some of the tanks for just $5000 (time of purchase unknown)
from liquidation sale of the former soviet military equipment. Transportation
to the US had cost him $50-80K for each tank. Fortunately for you (and
unfortunately for everyone else) the collection was going to be liquidated or
moved. So if you feel like buying a tank you could get one in the Silicon
Valley. [http://www.yelp.com/biz/military-vehicle-technology-
foundati...](http://www.yelp.com/biz/military-vehicle-technology-foundation-
portola-valley)

~~~
danielsiders
$500 for a tour of 25 people. Are there 25 people on HN who'd want to visit as
a group?

------
DanBlake
The soviet APC's are outstanding EOTWAWKI vehicles- Armored and amphibious.

You can also go with the american v-100 (gage) if you are lucky enough to find
one. They come up on ebay occasionally

~~~
tonteldoos
Lots of edits there ;)

------
tonteldoos
This whole site actually reminds me of the part in Lord of War where they're
walking around the Soviet weapons expo, and then later just having items
'disappear'.

~~~
TeMPOraL
Or the one where they unscrew rocket mounts from helicopters to make them
civilian machines, while the said mounts lie packaged next to them, being
shipped 'somewhere else, for completely unrelated reasons'.

------
dlhavema
My old coworker worked with movie studies (Valley of Elah was one) as a
consultant providing military like training to the actors. (Enough to make
them _look_ like military personell) if the business he was in didn't fall
apart they had a hind helicopter on the way.. shipping and certification was
more expensive than the chopper... besides that, it was mostly WW2 era jeeps,
tanks, etc..

Still that APC looks pretty fun :-D

------
kubov
You can get those in Poland too, not sure about the export terms and
regulations but it should be similar. This place is fairly close to the city I
grew up in.

[http://www.motodemont.com.pl/pl/podstrony/id/4_sprzet_wojsko...](http://www.motodemont.com.pl/pl/podstrony/id/4_sprzet_wojskowy_pojazdy_militarne_czolg_t55_bwp1_mtlb_pts.html)

------
arethuza
If you do buy any of this kit you might want to read the novel "Red Army" and
imagine what it might have been like fighting your way through NATO forces in
West Germany in the 1980s:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Army_%28novel%29](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Army_%28novel%29)

------
sytelus
So for the price of Toyota Rav4 you can get this tank now?? Whoha!

[http://www.sovietarmor.com/catalog/armored/ats_59.html](http://www.sovietarmor.com/catalog/armored/ats_59.html)

~~~
sssilver
Rav4 has better MPG and cheaper service.

------
sssilver
Is there a chance the APC could be made road-legal in the United States?

------
rasz_pl
Those are 'export prices', local price is 1/10-1/30 of listed ones. I think
someone made this site as a joke, or maybe counting on one sale to offset all
of his costs.

------
Houshalter
Is selling military vehicles in the Ukraine at the moment wise?

------
curiousDog
I'll take 2 BRDMs please. Bad ass.

------
pavel_lishin
Eh, I'd rather get an ekranoplan.

------
lukasm
How does it relate to sanctions?

~~~
sssilver
It doesn't, this is Ukrainian business

------
fredgrott
hmm does not WU have an upper limit of $5000 on wire payments?

~~~
tonteldoos
I'd imagine postage is going to be a problem too...

------
robertfw
Site seems to be down?

~~~
tonteldoos
Still working for me. Your local 'in the interest of national security' agency
may be paying you a visit soon...

~~~
robertfw
It seems to be back up now. The cross check to make sure I didn't have enough
money to actually buy something probably cleared to lift the block...

~~~
tonteldoos
Score 5: Funny

